
Do you care about Google pagespeed test? - georgejustin22
If you care about google pagespeed test, does it make sense to track pagespeed scores over time and work on improving it?
======
f4lse
Absolutely. Faster loading = better KPIs. Using gtmetrix for years - simple,
reliable and free.

~~~
georgejustin22
I agree. Thanks. I'm studying on this more, the impact and relevance of
tracking the performance. While the scores may not be impact directly, it is
definitely good for user experience.

